# [2009] Resale Agent for HGVC Flamingo?



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2009)

Anybody have a recommendation for a resale agent to sell a TS at HGCV at the Flamingo and/or Polo Towers?

(No, I am definitely NOT the owner!)


----------



## ricoba (Jan 5, 2009)

Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## hicksville (Jan 6, 2009)

I got my resale thru Judy Kozlowski- very happy with my deal/service.


----------



## linsj (Jan 6, 2009)

hicksville said:


> I got my resale thru Judy Kozlowski- very happy with my deal/service.



Same here.


----------



## mega3000 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have completed one purchase and am in the process of signing the final docs on a second Hilton property with Seth Nock. I highly recommend working with him.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree that Judy K is another agent that has been mentioned previously.

I did not mention her, because, 1) I didn't know her website and 2) Seth is an active participant on these boards.  Judy used to participate at one time, but it's been a long time since I have seen a post by her.


----------



## Bustah (Jan 10, 2009)

From my experience, both Seth and Judi bend over backwards to answer questions and provide advice, regardless of whether or not you end up purchasing through them, but I see Seth on TUG all the time, can't remember the last time I saw Judi post.

Judi's website is: www.timeshareresalepros.com

From the little I watch on eBay, it appears her sales have a higher reserve than most of us want to pay.


----------



## hicksville (Jan 11, 2009)

Bustah said:


> From the little I watch on eBay, it appears her sales have a higher reserve than most of us want to pay.



I asked her about that once, and she said something like that's because they are "representative units" or something like that, and once you start talking about specific units, prices are more in line.  She works with her sellers too, to negotitate a good deal.  That was my experience.


----------



## Aptman (Jan 11, 2009)

*Judi's very nice and helpful*

I get the impression that Judi gets a lot of units where her hands are tied related to how low she can go on the prices due to demands of sellers.

Before I bought my 1 Bd platinum at the Flamingo, I was talking to her about buying a 2 Bd gold there instead.  I didn't know all that much at the time (even though I had been looking here to try and figure things out), and I was seriously considering buying the 5000 point from her for about the same price as I was going to pay for the 4800 point unit.  I called her and talked to her about it, and she said to me, in no uncertain terms, buy the 4800 platinum plan instead of the 5000 point gold plan, as the resale value is much better and the maintenance fees are much lower.

There's no doubt in my mind that at that time, Judi could have easily snookered me into buying the package from her (perhaps by lowering her price a couple of hundred dollars).  But she was very honest with me, and pushed me to buy from a private party rather than her.

I've never dealt with Seth, but all of the positive press he gets here from people who've dealt with him, along with his honest comments on the board, suggest that he's well worth doing business with.  Despite never seeing Judi post here, I have to believe you can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## usekstroemd (Sep 8, 2012)

Where do i find Seth?


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 8, 2012)

usekstroemd said:


> Where do i find Seth?



Www.sellingtimeshares.net I believe. Not all their listings are posted on their website so best to contact them via website or phone.


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 8, 2012)

Been happy with Seth


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 8, 2012)

hicksville said:


> I got my resale thru Judy Kozlowski- very happy with my deal/service.



Bought one resale with Judy too. great service


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 8, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/



I have also used Seth for a number of Hilton Timeshare purchases and have met him a number of times.  He gives you a good deal with good service.

I like working with him.


----------



## Purseval (Sep 9, 2012)

Aptman said:


> I get the impression that Judi gets a lot of units where her hands are tied related to how low she can go on the prices due to demands of sellers.



No, she gets a lot of units directly from HGVC and she won't put in your offer if they tell her it's too low.  Seth also sells for HGVC but he will put in the offer no matter what HGVC says.  This was discussed in a different thread.

I bought my resale unit from Judi, mainly because her office is right near Universal studios and I could deal with her directly while I was in Orlando.  No problems.


----------

